# Quick No Fuss Sticky Buns!



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Delicious, Quick And Easy Sticky Buns

Ingredients

(makes 1 dozen)

1 (10 ounce) can refrigerated biscuit dough
2 tablespoons margarine, melted
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 tablespoons dark corn syrup
1/4 cup chopped pecans
Directions

1. Cut each biscuit in half and form each piece into a ball.

2. Combine sugar, cinnamon and pecans in small bowl. Dip each biscuit half into margarine, then into sugar mixture. Place in greased 8-inch square cake pan. Mix remaining margarine and sugar and spoon over biscuits balls. Drizzle corn syrup over all .

3. Bake at 450 degrees F (230 degrees C) for 10-12 minutes. Serve warm.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds yummy. My sticky buns are yeast and take abut 5 hours to make - we don't have them very often. I want to try yours soon.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

This recipe sounds quite similar what I make , only we call it Monkey Bread, Not sure why it is called that. 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/6815/monkey-bread-i/ I do not use the white sugar that it calls for in this recipes It is sweet enough with the brown sugar. Your buns make me hungry...mmmmm.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing....I definitely will make these soon.


----------

